# Letter to GM about 05 GTO



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

Just in case someone from GM is looking at this forum, I want you to know I verified that the 05 GTO I ordered last October is sitting in CA collecting dust. My dealer told me that it arrived in CA a couple weeks ago and that they've tracked it a couple times since then and it's just sitting there. Here's an idea - how about you sell some of the cars you made? You can't make any money if you don't sell your product. And if you're waiting for the 2004s to sell first, you might as well just send all the 2005s back to Australia. There's 2004 and 2005 Corvettes on every Chevy dealers lot, so why not have 2004 and 2005 GTOs on the lot? Anyway, if my car isn't on a train in 2 weeks, I'm cancelling my order and buying a 2005 Mustang - there are plenty of them on the lots (alongside 2004 Mustangs). So, get your head in the game and ship the cars, or you're going to be in a position where you won't be able to sell the 2005s either because all your potential buyers have gotten tired of waiting and bought something else.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Lol,
Please do not downgrade yourself by buying a Mustang just becuse GM is moving slow. I understand your frustration but, you will only be hurting yourself by buying one of those hideous things.
SasDawg


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

From what I understand it's not collecting dust! I was told that all gto's that come to the us. must undergo major emissions changes once they hit our shores. No one can tell me why they aren't made the correct way but according to the guys at my local pontiac dealer they must sit there for several weeks undergoing these changes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

*dont do it*

its worth the wait everyone will have a pig mustang,a goat is worth the wait
be patient!!!!!! grasshopper await the future youll look mavalous simply mavy 
in a goat, 400 hp helps! arty:


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

Hang in there and don't lower your standards. Im sure your excited about getting your car. If you ordered a GT mustang it would take you about another 8 to 10 weeks to get what you want anyway. I don't think you would be all that thrilled with it after awhile. To me the mustang is losing its initial appeal quickly. You will be sorry if you don't get the GTO. 
Since you ordered your there is no reason why GM would keep you waiting for no reason. They want your money.


----------



## Larry Lake (Oct 9, 2004)

I know it is frustrating,I ordered mine in Sept(16th) and it still doesen't even show a vin on gmbuypower. Another dealer in Mich. called me friday and said two had just arrived and were still on the truck. I hurried over to Imlay City and bought a Torrid Red 6-speed. They also have a Cyclone Grey/Black 6speed. I wanted a black one but now love the red one. I think I am luckey to get one and still qualify for 1500 loyalty money.


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

toyotatom said:


> If you ordered a GT mustang it would take you about another 8 to 10 weeks to get what you want anyway.


A local dealer has 62 2005 Mustangs on their lot, so I'm sure I'd be able to find what I want. As for not liking the Mustang, let's face it, it's not that much different than the GTO (and according to the car magazine numbers, the 100hp difference doesn't make much of a difference on the road). The 'waiting for emissions changes' is nonsense - they wouldn't make all the necessary changes for the car to be sold in the U.S. at the factory (like making it LHD) and leave out emissions.

I'm just hoping that someone at GM gets this info so they understand why they aren't selling any GTOs.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

taylor65 said:


> the 100hp difference doesn't make much of a difference on the road).


 :willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

taylor65 said:


> Just in case someone from GM is looking at this forum, I want you to know I verified that the 05 GTO I ordered last October is sitting in CA collecting dust. My dealer told me that it arrived in CA a couple weeks ago and that they've tracked it a couple times since then and it's just sitting there. Here's an idea - how about you sell some of the cars you made? You can't make any money if you don't sell your product. And if you're waiting for the 2004s to sell first, you might as well just send all the 2005s back to Australia. There's 2004 and 2005 Corvettes on every Chevy dealers lot, so why not have 2004 and 2005 GTOs on the lot? Anyway, if my car isn't on a train in 2 weeks, I'm cancelling my order and buying a 2005 Mustang - there are plenty of them on the lots (alongside 2004 Mustangs). So, get your head in the game and ship the cars, or you're going to be in a position where you won't be able to sell the 2005s either because all your potential buyers have gotten tired of waiting and bought something else.


I paid the deposit on my 2005 in October, it was built the first of November and it was delivered last week.

I don't think they are holding them until they sell the 04's, the 04 I test drove in October is still in the dealer showroom.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Test drove a 2005 Mustang GT over the weekend. It really is a nothing to sneeze at and I have have also test driven a 2005 GTO. The Mustang GT *does* handle better and the difference in acceleration is not very conspicuous. The only problem is that they are being sold by Ford which rivals Pontiac for its clueless approach to selling vehicles.


----------



## stl_head (Feb 1, 2005)

*Waiting for car*

Be a little more patient, they are being delivered all over Washington State right now. I saw three my self on Friday, and mine is due in any day. Good luck.

I picked my car up last night and it was worth the wait, an awsome piece of machinery, Torque & Horsepower, you can't beat it.


----------



## Trace (Dec 15, 2004)

EdwardC said:


> Test drove a 2005 Mustang GT over the weekend. It really is a nothing to sneeze at and I have have also test driven a 2005 GTO. The Mustang GT *does* handle better and the difference in acceleration is not very conspicuous. The only problem is that they are being sold by Ford which rivals Pontiac for its clueless approach to selling vehicles.


I beg to differ with you Ed - the Mustang handles better?? Hmmm, wonder where you drove it - it sure wasn't where I drove it (& my GTO). The GTO was the hands-down winner in my comparison. I did think the Mustang had excellent steering feel & was decent overall, but not a substitute for the GTO, especially the '05 GTO!


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

Well, GM has another week, then I cancel my order and buy a Mustang. My dealer did a 3rd trace, and the car is still sitting on the docks - that makes over a month it's just been sitting. And according to the other posts I see, it looks like GM is doing everything it can to make people buy Fords.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Where are the Radios??*



taylor65 said:


> Well, GM has another week, then I cancel my order and buy a Mustang. My dealer did a 3rd trace, and the car is still sitting on the docks - that makes over a month it's just been sitting. And according to the other posts I see, it looks like GM is doing everything it can to make people buy Fords.



Well, Just in case GM really does look at this Forum,,,Why can't ANYONE get status on replacement radios?? The General Manager of my HUGE dealership went all the way to the top,,and I contacted Pontiac.com and they said they would get me status in 24 hours! They called and said they are at the MERCY of the Australians as far as the radio;;and would not even guess at when I would have one!! Some dealerships lie and tell customers 4-6 weeks,,that is only to keep the attornies away,,they actually have NO IDEA! So sad that Pontiac has SO many weaknesses with this car in all facits from distribution to parts. A friend has a POS Hyundai and had a part on order, and they still told him WHEN the part would be made in China, shipped and billed thru Korea and arrive at his dealership;;;;too bad Pontiac isn't as good as Hyundai??


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

What kind of replacement radio are you getting?


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

Saw a nice '05 Mustang GT yesterday....mineral grey with black racing stripes over the hood, roof, and trunk and 5 spoke alloys. Pontiac, are you listening?


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

You might want to go read some mustang forums before you go through with it!!! Lot's of probs with them!! Not to mention that after 80 mph they get so much air under the hood that it starts to ripple and a lot of guys are afraid they'll fly off! Now I have nothing against them!!! We have an 05 gt (g/f's car) and I have an 05 GTO wouldn't switch for the world!!


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.grand-am.com/News/Article.asp?ID=3626

The new mustangs finished 1st and 2nd but one did lose it's hood!!


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

I called my dealer again, and my car is on a train, so all is well and I'll be driving my GTO soon.


----------



## dctex99 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Radio*



taylor65 said:


> What kind of replacement radio are you getting?


My Wife bought me a Sony Walkman;;wish I could hook up my cell to it also;;too bad I can't listen to the engine also like most of you??


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Legionaire said:


> You might want to go read some mustang forums before you go through with it!!! Lot's of probs with them!! Not to mention that after 80 mph they get so much air under the hood that it starts to ripple and a lot of guys are afraid they'll fly off!
> 
> 
> > Can you give a link to the Mustang forum discussing the hood issue? I have not heard anything about this flaw?


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

http://www.allfordmustangs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37059

There you go, there is said to be an even bigger thread on this subject at stangnet.com but I don't read that forum so not sure where to look


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## taylor65 (Aug 14, 2004)

well, to continue the saga, my car is still at least a week away, and I've canceled my GTO order, and I'll be buying a Mustang tomorrow. Hope the rest of you have better luck than I did.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Legionaire said:


> http://www.allfordmustangs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37059
> 
> There you go, there is said to be an even bigger thread on this subject at stangnet.com but I don't read that forum so not sure where to look


If you get a GTO you don't have to worry about your hood falling off or being hit by one falling off since you will be far out front  Just had to add that :rofl:


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

Legionaire said:


> From what I understand it's not collecting dust! I was told that all gto's that come to the us. must undergo major emissions changes once they hit our shores. No one can tell me why they aren't made the correct way but according to the guys at my local pontiac dealer they must sit there for several weeks undergoing these changes.





You mean that the new GTO's have to sit a few weeks to become climatized to the polution in the USA ??? How does that work? ie: the paint has to become impregnated with North American grim? .... It has to lean how to breath North American air? :confused


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

taylor65 said:


> well, to continue the saga, my car is still at least a week away, and I've canceled my GTO order, and I'll be buying a Mustang tomorrow. Hope the rest of you have better luck than I did.



Wanna line em up and race for titles??? :seeya: :seeya: :seeya:


----------



## Legionaire (Jan 23, 2005)

DaveGesp said:


> You mean that the new GTO's have to sit a few weeks to become climatized to the polution in the USA ??? How does that work? ie: the paint has to become impregnated with North American grim? .... It has to lean how to breath North American air? :confused


That was what the dealer told me but I have since heard different!! But they do have to sit untill the spoiler is installed!


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

:lol: How impatient can you be its on a train. One more week my God. Just to let you know the 04 beats the 05 mustang in straight line  We will see how well your GT keeps up. good luck :cheers


----------

